# Show me your >6mos Clay Background Vivs



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd like see some photos from those of you who have clay background vivs that are older than 6 mos. I'm curious to see how the epiphytes are doing on them.

Many epiphytes grow on limestone hills and rock faces but I'd guess that the majority of the epiphytes in cultivation are probably from within the forest that grow on the trees themselves. I wonder how picky they are/are not in regards to what the pH is of the stuff they root into. I've seen plants growing on walls at Botanical Gardens and around buildings but its never an over abundance. Just a few stragglers.... save for Ivy. 

Show me what you got.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

and subscribed


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't have pics, but a few of my clay tanks have been up since July/August of last year. Broms really seem to take to the stuff, and root very quickly. I would not hesitate to say that broms root and pup quicker in those vivs than in my other vivariums, where the broms are wedged in branches with their bases packed in sphagnum.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

This one is 3 months. I know you wanted 6, but I only got my first frog in May. 

Anyway, the vines were started as single leaves, pushed into the clay. The broms do well as long as their base is not up against the clay. Sorry, these aren't very good tank shots. I was mostly trying to get my pumilio. I'll go snap a couple more.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You know who's had clay backgrounds for a good long while is Beth and Kristy. AKA Bcs TX and kristy55303.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Frogface. This isn't an attack on you personally but I'm not impressed with what I see. The roots seem sparse and intermittent. Maybe bc it hasn't been that long yet. It IS good to see that they are alive though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Thanks for sharing Frogface. This isn't an attack on you personally but I'm not impressed with what I see. The roots seem sparse and intermittent. Maybe bc it hasn't been that long yet. It IS good to see that they are alive though.


Yes I agree, it is sparce. Mostly, I believe, because it was never planted heavily. This was a 'tester' tank for clay and only became a frog tank recently. So I basically just threw a few things in there and a couple leaves that turned into vines. 

I posted a link to this for Beth so she could show you her tanks, but, she only commented on my tank pic and didn't notice your original post. So, I don't know if she'll come by to post pics of hers.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll try to take a decent picture of my jungle mess when i get home


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

frogface said:


> Yes I agree, it is sparce. Mostly, I believe, because it was never planted heavily. This was a 'tester' tank for clay and only became a frog tank recently. So I basically just threw a few things in there and a couple leaves that turned into vines.
> 
> I posted a link to this for Beth so she could show you her tanks, but, she only commented on my tank pic and didn't notice your original post. So, I don't know if she'll come by to post pics of hers.


What I actually meant was that the roots themselves seem rather sparse and not dense. Not necessarily the plants themselves.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Mike K should chime in, as the clay backgrounds he has used look great.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ive had my clay background viv going for about a month now. Every cutting I got from you Antone has rooted into the background beautifully and all bromeliads rooted into it very quickly. I will post some pics a bit later when I get home.


----------



## ab1502 (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of one of the broms rooting into the clay background. This was taken roughly 1 month after planting. The stolon was in direct contact with the clay wall, but not inserted into the clay wall. Sorry for the quality, I will get better ones later.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Man I'm interesed in this thread. I have a 20 vert that I'm gonna try my hand at clay backgrounds on. I'd rather try everything out first before applying it to a 90 gallon that is going into the works here real soon. 

-Matt


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

If you don't keep the clay background well hydrated it will crack and flake off. As far as plants growing, a kitty litter/peat mix grows a lusher moss carpet than anything else I have tried, and I think moss likes acidic ph.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Not a background but some good shots of bromeliads growing through a decent layer of clay substrate right through the false bottom and into the water under the tank. I think these are closer to two years old now 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/55550-clay-background-vert-8.html#post484793 

Ed


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

these pictures might be alittle small


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Looks like the moss loves it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

These are just over a month old, I know it doesn't meet the timeline but you can see how quickly moss starts to grow.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine doesnt meet the timeline either. It hase been running for close to 2 months, however only 1 month planted. Check the link, I just added a ton of new pics including new growth, roots, and mosses.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...y-weekend-build-clay-background-method-6.html


----------

